# My next gun- USPc 45???



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

well I was planing on my next hand gun being a sub compact for CC but I am not sure what to do now. I was thinking at first that I should get a Springfield armory XD sc in 9mm for carry but I have a P2000 in 9mm and I love that gun, I just wish if was little smaller. But I also like the uspc 45 and I do want to pick up a 45 soon because the largest cal I have now is a .40. I know this is up to me in the end but what would you get next if you were me? The XD is slot. Cheaper and would make a good carry gun but I would miss some stuff like the decocker, hammer and feel of the hk. Should I save more and get a second P2000 in sub compact? Or just go for the sub XD? Ok I'm done going on and on.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Get the HK USP45C.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

paine said:


> well I was planing on my next hand gun being a sub compact for CC but I am not sure what to do now. I was thinking at first that I should get a Springfield armory XD sc in 9mm for carry but I have a P2000 in 9mm and I love that gun, I just wish if was little smaller. But I also like the uspc 45 and I do want to pick up a 45 soon because the largest cal I have now is a .40. I know this is up to me in the end but what would you get next if you were me? The XD is slot. Cheaper and would make a good carry gun but I would miss some stuff like the decocker, hammer and feel of the hk. Should I save more and get a second P2000 in sub compact? Or just go for the sub XD? Ok I'm done going on and on.


I know what you are going through. I sold my USP 45 for emergency cash. I loved everything about it except for the grip size being to large. I own the XD9mm compact and it's a great gun. Last week I was at a gun show and picked up the USP45C and the grip was just right. My wife got me the HK P2000 V3 for Xmas. So right now I own what you have and I'm thinking about getting the USP45c.

If I had a choice of giving away my XD9 for a USP45c I would do it without thinking. The USP45c is a better gun and more stopping power. 8 45acp's in the mag 1 in the chamber. That's better than 10 9mm with 1 in the chamber. XD's fan will say you have the option to carry 16 +1 but then it would not be compact. If you ever had to sell you would get more percentage out of the HK.

Then after buying the HK then I would look close at the XD's. I love shooting them and I shoot the best with the XD 45 4" that I have.

Any way you go you will be happy because all the pistols you are talking about are great guns.

I'm carrying the P2000 now because of the winter months. I'm hoping to have the USP45C by this May.

Goodluck and I hope you will never have to use it


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> I know what you are going through. I sold my USP 45 for emergency cash. I loved everything about it except for the grip size being to large. I own the XD9mm compact and it's a great gun. Last week I was at a gun show and picked up the USP45C and the grip was just right. My wife got me the HK P2000 V3 for Xmas. So right now I own what you have and I'm thinking about getting the USP45c.
> 
> If I had a choice of giving away my XD9 for a USP45c I would do it without thinking. The USP45c is a better gun and more stopping power. 8 45acp's in the mag 1 in the chamber. That's better than 10 9mm with 1 in the chamber. XD's fan will say you have the option to carry 16 +1 but then it would not be compact. If you ever had to sell you would get more percentage out of the HK.
> 
> ...


Well i would get the USP45 next for sure, if I didnt need a small gun for carry. I want to get a subcompact first and then the USP45. I want a large cal. for backpacking and sidearm for hunting, so I tihnk the USP45c is what I'll get for that.


----------

